# John Preston on the two covenants



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 18, 2019)

Besides, consider this, that the covenant [of grace] is made in Jesus Christ. There are two Adams, he made a covenant with both: with the first Adam, he made a covenant, as with the common root of all mankind; but Adam brake the covenant, and so did all his members. ...

For more, see John Preston on the two covenants.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

